# Motobecane HAL eBOOST PRO 2021



## sendler2112 (Mar 27, 2018)

I am posting about this bike in the manufacturer's forum.
.








Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO 2021


. . New bike flies. This is now the fastest bike I own, up hill and down. Despite the extra weight. And by far the most comfortable and plush. Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO 2021. Shimano E8000 mid-drive motor. 500 Wh external battery. E7000 compact display, Solid pedaling and plush HAL four bar...




www.mtbr.com




.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Seems to be good value at $3,999 - if you can get one. Any idea if and when they will have another "group buy" for this spec? and what the new price will be etc.


----------

